# WHAT FISH IS THIS



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

WHAT IS IT?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gibbus??


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Collection point?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

That my Friend is a Serrasalmus . Spilopeura (Spelling )

Check out the black band on its tail , not a gibbus. 
The fish on top also has a very hard to see faint yellow belly

Cheers

IMO Ps.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It's not a spilo and it having yellow on it's belly doesn't mean anything. It could be a gibbus and it could be a rhom.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Is this he same fish?


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

mtuttle02 said:


> Is this he same fish?










yeah its a rhom


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

100% rhombeus


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Deffo a Rhom m8!!!!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Really??? Not a Gibbus?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

1rhom said:


> Really??? Not a Gibbus?


How would you know without a collection point ?
If you're sure it's from Rio Araguaia, and you're sure it's more elongated then a S.rhombeus but less then a S.elongatus and it's gills are yellowish, it _could _be a S.gibbus.
If not 100% sure of the above, it's probably a S.rhombeus.

On what characteristics would you guess it to be S.gibbus ?

btw shouldn't this be posted in the ID section ?


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

1rhom said:


> Really??? Not a Gibbus?


Really


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like a rhom or a compressus


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Lucien said:


> Really??? Not a Gibbus?


How would you know without a collection point ?
If you're sure it's from Rio Araguaia, and you're sure it's more elongated then a S.rhombeus but less then a S.elongatus and it's gills are yellowish, it _could _be a S.gibbus.
If not 100% sure of the above, it's probably a S.rhombeus.

On what characteristics would you guess it to be S.gibbus ?

btw shouldn't this be posted in the ID section ?
[/quote]
Really??? A rhom???
J/K man,you're right!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> That my Friend is a Serrasalmus . Spilopeura (Spelling )
> 
> Check out the black band on its tail , not a gibbus.
> The fish on top also has a very hard to see faint yellow belly
> ...


is def not a spilo/mac at all. 
I say rhom since you dont have a collection point


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

seems like as long as there's no collection information available it automatically rule out gibbus 100%....interesting....


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> seems like as long as there's no collection information available it automatically rule out gibbus 100%....interesting....


No, it just rules out 100% the possibility to identify it like that


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Lucien said:


> seems like as long as there's no collection information available it automatically rule out gibbus 100%....interesting....


No, it just rules out 100% the possibility to identify it like that








[/quote]
So why is everyone saying "rhom"? It could be either.50/50?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i was going and did say comp..............


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Feefa said:


> That my Friend is a Serrasalmus . Spilopeura (Spelling )
> 
> Check out the black band on its tail , not a gibbus.
> The fish on top also has a very hard to see faint yellow belly
> ...


is def not a spilo/mac at all. 
I say rhom since you dont have a collection point
[/quote]
So, since you don't have "collection point" info you're gonna arbitrarily call it a rhom?









Here's a clue: No red eyes. When's the last time you've seen a rhom this big minus the famous red eyes?

A compressus? no way!

I've been out of the piranha keeping loop for awhile...but, I'm fairly certain that is one big spilopleura!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Lucien said:


> btw shouldn't this be posted in the ID section ?


Yes. I'm moving it there now.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Serrapygo be carefull they'll jump all over you. LOL there called Mac's Now


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

SERRAPYGO said:


> So, since you don't have "collection point" info you're gonna arbitrarily call it a rhom?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The picture OP posted wasn't clear enough but there could be some really dark shade of red in the eye...also I have noticed some of the very large size rhom has much darker shades of red, much more dull as compare to smaller rhomebus.

Here's a picture of 14" rhom I took at Shark Aquarium and as you can see that the eyes aren't as bright red as a lot of the smaller rhoms.

















here's the fish OP posted, zoom in and you can see red in the eye.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=188493
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=188692


----------



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

This is my fish, he does have dark red eyes he has no clear band after his black band on his tail and he has every fin coloration of a rhom but he really is more elongated then my blue diamond. this fish is extremly aggresive he will bite you. he is just like a rhom just shaped longer.He is 12"inches so u guys know. What do u guys think. Why cant you look at an animals differances and tell what it is with out a collection point.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Cjwheatley said:


> This is my fish, he does have dark red eyes he has no clear band after his black band on his tail and he has every fin coloration of a rhom but he really is more elongated then my blue diamond. this fish is extremly aggresive he will bite you. he is just like a rhom just shaped longer.He is 12"inches so u guys know


Agreed, being a S.maculatus or a S.spilopleura he would have had a clear band at the end of the tail.
However it being more elongated then other S.rhombeus specimen, does not make it another species. Look at just two geographical variaties of S.rhombeus :


















S.rhombeus is a widespread species, so don't be surprised if they don't all look exactly the same


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i see a massive s. maculatus



Lucien said:


> This is my fish, he does have dark red eyes he has no clear band after his black band on his tail and he has every fin coloration of a rhom but he really is more elongated then my blue diamond. this fish is extremly aggresive he will bite you. he is just like a rhom just shaped longer.He is 12"inches so u guys know


Agreed, being a S.maculatus or a S.spilopleura he would have had a clear band at the end of the tail.
However it being more elongated then other S.rhombeus specimen, does not make it another species. Look at just two geographical variaties of S.rhombeus :


















S.rhombeus is a widespread species, so don't be surprised if they don't all look exactly the same








[/quote]

you are comparing the body shape of two completely different sized fish... s. rhombeus is definitely more elongated during it's juvenile stage... the second fish you posted still has juvie spots.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> you are comparing the body shape of two completely different sized fish... s. rhombeus is definitely more elongated during it's juvenile stage... the second fish you posted still has juvie spots.


That's a good point, then change the econd for this one :










First one still a peruvian, and the second not the bolivian but a specimen from Argentine.
Still my same remark : don't focus too much on body shape in case of a species like S.rhombeus.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i still see a massive s. maculatus when i look at the OP's pics... if it's a rhom, it's a rhom that looks an awful lot like s. maculatus.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i don't really see mac, and its way too big to be a comp. it could be a really elongated rhom, they do come in all shapes and sizes. or maybe gibbus. who knows.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> i still see a massive s. maculatus when i look at the OP's pics... if it's a rhom, it's a rhom that looks an awful lot like s. maculatus.


 here is a pic of a 11"-12" maculatus, doesn't look anything like the fish in question, but i still wouldn't venture a guess on what the fish in question truly is


----------



## Cjwheatley (Dec 7, 2009)

MY fish doesnt look like that one. that fish has clear eyes and a clear band after the black on its tail. Nothing like my fish. A mac is out of the question. Macs anal fins is vibrant yellow as well.


----------

